# Why do people have so many Nook Miles?



## Minimasher (Apr 4, 2020)

I put some of my villagers up for trade for when they leave and people are offering 20+ Nook miles for some of them. How do they get so many???


----------



## Antonio (Apr 4, 2020)

Time travel and other trades, most likely. I doubt it was the duplication glitch, someone mentioned in another thread how it wasn't possible. I don't remember what was said though,  .


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 5, 2020)

Yea definitely TT or trades, they weren't possible to duplicate


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 5, 2020)

If you have a streak going you get 300 miles per day, so for TT'ers it's not exactly that hard to get 2000 Nook Miles.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 5, 2020)

Its ebay. I'm sure it's possible to TT and get that many, but that's a ton of work. I remember seeing some posts where people said they bought them from sellers on ebay. I checked and sure enough they're are sellers on ebay selling 100-400 tickets for around $10-20.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 5, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Its ebay. I'm sure it's possible to TT and get that many, but that's a ton of work. I remember seeing some posts where people said they bought them from sellers on ebay. I checked and sure enough they're are sellers on ebay selling 100-400 tickets for around $10-20.



People actually pay for stuff like that??? Why tho


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 5, 2020)

Katelyn said:


> People actually pay for stuff like that??? Why tho


Honestly you're just better off buying amiibo cards online if you want specific villagers. It's really not that hard to get NM if you grind as much as possible.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 5, 2020)

I am more curious WHY people want so many Nook Mile Tickets.

I find it a bit annoying that almost everyone wants NMT for trades. Most people are either asking for one per DIY recipe, or buying/selling them for about 300K. As a non-TTer, it is a pain to get even one.  I need my Miles to finish unlocking all of the path styles...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 5, 2020)

I keep doing the nook mile plus stuff without time traveling.


----------



## V94 (Apr 5, 2020)

I usually sit on 20k miles any given day. 
I can make 2k miles with about 5-10mins of work with nook miles +, it really isn’t that hard or that much work to get them.


----------



## baroqueout (Apr 5, 2020)

People duped Royal Crowns for tons of bells, and then buy Nook Miles tickets from others with those bells. :/ I saw some dude offering 1200 tickets for Raymond haha. Yes, 1200, that's not a typo.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



th8827 said:


> I am more curious WHY people want so many Nook Mile Tickets.
> 
> I find it a bit annoying that almost everyone wants NMT for trades. Most people are either asking for one per DIY recipe, or buying/selling them for about 300K. As a non-TTer, it is a pain to get even one.  I need my Miles to finish unlocking all of the path styles...



There's two reasons. People want to have tons of Nook Mile Tickets so they can visit islands, looking for a specific villager they want.

But also, it's become a currency for trading items because of the item duping glitch. People duped so many bells that now bells are somewhat worthless thanks to inflation, rofl. Some websites even banned (or strongly discourage) bell trades that are too high, because it's automatically assumed those bells came from duping. So people have resorted to using NMT for trading instead.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 5, 2020)

A lot from trading and grinding for the nook tickets! I don't TT, but I have around 200 ish tickets from trading on the forums here, if that helps! c:

Another easy way to get tickets is to buy them from other players! Best way to earn Bells is from investing in a ton of turnips! I invested 2 mil in turnips and found someone's nook cranny buying them for 500-600 and made 7.5mil back!


----------

